# Camera shutter problems...



## Corvus707 (Sep 23, 2014)

Hello,

Forgive me if this is in the wrong forum, I'm new around here.

So I'm having an issue with my camera shutter. It'll show up sometimes halfway in an image (see link below). It usually only happens when I'm using a very fast shutter speed (~1/1000) and low aperture. Anyone know how I can fix this?




[url=https://flic.kr/p/p5R5N8]
	

091614_0032 by mjlau707, on Flickr[/URL]

Thanks!


----------



## tirediron (Sep 23, 2014)

`This video is currently unavailable`


----------



## Corvus707 (Sep 24, 2014)

I believe I fixed the "currently unavailable" status of the photo. Thanks for pointing that out.


----------



## CameraClicker (Sep 24, 2014)

Intermittent problems can be difficult to resolve.  Keep track of how often it happens so you can tell the repair department how many frames they have to shoot before it appears.  Then, send it for repair.


----------



## KmH (Sep 24, 2014)

Corvus707 said:


> Anyone know how I can fix this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Send the camera to the repair shop.
That is a shutter curtain blocking part of the frame.
The lens projects the scene onto the image sensor upside down and both shutter curtains drop from the top of the shutter to the bottom so they get an assist from gravity.
So that has to be the first/front shutter curtain and it hasn't fully opened.


----------

